# Amateur Set Designer



## Kalis (May 15, 2009)

Greetings Controlbooth.com. 

I just want to say hello and let you know that I'm looking for some advice for a show I'm putting up next month. I will post more about that in another topic.

Currently I have just graduated from a Drama and Theatre degree. I have worked in almost every area of theatre, but my passion resides in Senic design. Hopefully I will be able to get the insight and information needed to improve my skills by being a member of this site.

Thanks

Kalis


----------



## icewolf08 (May 15, 2009)

Welcome to CB! We are here to help, and hopefully we can be of help to you. Don't hesitate to jump into the forums with questions, answers and insight! Also, the search feature is amazingly useful. Have fun here!


----------

